

Software development advice inspired by chess - shelajev
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/why-you-should-borrow-these-5-product-development-lessons-from-playing-chess/

======
theotown
I just heard that if you sit on your hands, then you are less likely to make
rash moves in chess. I suppose the same cannot be said for coding...

